# Selling fountain pens



## Milpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all great forum, it looks like I am not the only one who has a lot to learn on this subject. I recently had a customer who told me he never had a nice pen and always wanted a fountain pen. Since I am far from an expert, and he seemed to know even less it was hard to recommend one to him. Anyone else ever had this "problem" you always want to make a sale, but a fountain pen didn't seem like a good choice for a "starter" pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good point, Paul.  A ballpoint writer can ruin a fountain pen.  Some people write like they are using a nail, and this will ruin even a steel nib.  There is a lot of information on the site about fountain pens.  Read up a bit, and become more familar with the fountain pen so you can help potential customers.  As long as you educate your customer to the joys and limitations of a fountain pen, sell away in my opinion.

FWIW,


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 2, 2007)

One very good sale point is the fact that the nibs can be replaced cheaply. The most expensive nib will cost you just $8.00 to replace so use that as a selling point. You will learn just how to write with one easy enough and if they ruin it, it can be repaired very cheaply. You could also pick a pen kit that is close in the same price and just buy a kit for the nib and spare parts. You never know when one will come back damaged, it's nice to have extra spare parts. Just off set the kit cost to the nib replacement and save the spare parts.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 3, 2007)

If he always wanted a fountain pen, then sell him a fountain pen. I believe in giving the customer what they want.
But this goes back to the same story, if you want to sell fountain pens, you better start using one yourself and you
will enjoy and learn at the same time.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good advise, you need to use one yourself.  One more thing if the customer is hesitant. You can also buy a rollerball kit and make that pen into a rollerball just as easy as replacing a nib. I have had people happy to know that they can call me if it gets damaged or they just don't like the fountian pen and want to go to a nice roller ball instead.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 3, 2007)

As Anthoney said sell him the pen.  This is the point where steel nibs come into play.  They can take a bit more pressure than the gold nibs.  Once he has learned to write with a fountain pen for awhile then upgrade him to a gold nib.  Also as everyone said you need to write with the pen and know the jargon.  The fountain pen network is a good start.  Richard Binders website is great information.  Penworld and Stylus are the two magazines out there for fp users.

Good luck

Alan


----------



## Milpaul (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, great advice as usual!


----------

